# Hunter AZ Gathering - 12/15/2006



## Greg (Dec 15, 2006)

*Date(s) Skied: *Friday, 12/15/2006, 9:00 am - 3:15 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Hunter Mountain, New York

*Conditions: *Spring bumps, corn; Sunny am, cloudy pm, warm and calm

*Trip Report: *This has to go down as the largest AZ gathering so far. The look on dmc's face at one point when we told him the whole group was pretty much AZers was priceless! Let's see. The list in no particilar order was: Greg, bvibert, JimG., dmc, andyzee & V, zook and three friends, Grassi21, MarkC, eastcoastskier, Hawkshot99, trtaylor, highpeaksdrifter, Son of Drifter, 2knees, cbcbd and two friends, and finally Eski for a run or two. Hope I didn't miss anyone. That's 16 AZers and friends of AZers brough the total to 22!

Things went smoothly getting the group rate for 14 folks. Thanks so much everybody for being prompt. That part went off without a hitch. The groups sort of broke off naturally into smaller groups based on ability and desired terrain. The only group I didn't get a chance to ski much with was the zook crew.  Next time guys. In a sense the limited terrain made it easy to mix things up with the different groups throughout the day. It was impossible to keep a group this large together so I just tried to encourage everyone to do their own thing and have fun. I think it worked out well.

The main runs were the HBK mainline, with Ike as a final option, Minkya/Lower Crossover, and Belt. There were a few other connector trails and such. After about 10 am, everything softened up into some great corn snow and spring bumps. Kind of bittersweet this time of year but still a great day. We kind of felt guilty having this much fun on spring snow in December.

Big funky bump line skier's left of Hellgate. Some very nice bumps on Ike - but it was a bit thin, and more manageable bumps on Minya. There were several other lines scattered on the mountain and plenty of corn snow for the non-bumpers. I didn't ski Belt but heard it was nice; although a bit firm till later in the morning.

I won't go into trail-by-trail detail and will ultimately let the videos (three shooters - Brian on a new DV cam, AndyZee helmet cam and my with the point and shoot) tell the story. Really really great day of skiing. I spent most of my time on the bumps with JimG., 2knees and the Drifters, but still managed some time with many of the other AZers on and off the bumps.

Anyway, great to meet up with some new AZers. We all share a passion; that's obvious. I think everyone had a great day! I sure did!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2006)

great time for sure.  good to put some faces to screen names.  dont know about anyone else, but my legs are quivering still.  some big bumps out there today. 

there are alot of very good skiers on this board.  HPD and son, a pleasure to watch you two ski, as well as everyone else.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh yeah - and thanks again Colin for the beer. I'll post more thoughts later...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2006)

Greg said:


> Oh yeah - and thanks again Colin for the beer. I'll post more thoughts later...



Yeah really, thanks!

Great day guys!  I'll try to get some video out by Sunday sometime...


----------



## dmc (Dec 15, 2006)

Great day..  I'm pretty beat up right now.. Enjoyed meeting the AZ crew.. 

It's actually raining now...  :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2006)

dmc, just wanted to say that you snowboard like a mofo.

I saw you rip up the edge on eisenhower, pond skimming bare spots.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2006)

Some pics:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=626

My favorite:






Nordica: Represent!

Working on a vid!


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Dec 15, 2006)

yea great day guys.. next time the legs will be up to par.. hopefully the ability will be back where it was end of last season.. and the snow will be what it should.. but beggers cant be choosers; and im a begger


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay. Here's the vid I put together. It seems I only had footage of the guys who were ripping the bumps. I think between the andyzee helmet cam and Brian's camera the other AZers should be pretty well represented. Anyway, I figured using a song titled "Bittersweet" for a soundtrack was appropriate, as skiing spring bumps in the middle of December was indeed bittersweet. Anyway, enjoy:

*Hunter - 12/15/2005*

It's a big file (18 MB) so it may take a while to download. Just a great day!


----------



## inhalexhale (Dec 16, 2006)

It's great to hear you guys had a good time.  I'm going to hit the slopes today -- hope to see some of you back here sometime soon!


----------



## dmc (Dec 16, 2006)

2knees said:


> dmc, just wanted to say that you snowboard like a mofo.
> 
> I saw you rip up the edge on eisenhower, pond skimming bare spots.



Thanks.. I had a full head of steam yesterday... 

Not to turn this into a total lovefest - but you got good bump skillz...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 16, 2006)

Greg said:


> Okay. Here's the vid I put together. It seems I only had footage of the guys who were ripping the bumps. I think between the andyzee helmet cam and Brian's camera the other AZers should be pretty well represented. Anyway, I figured using a song titled "Bittersweet" for a soundtrack was appropriate, as skiing spring bumps in the middle of December was indeed bittersweet. Anyway, enjoy:
> 
> *Hunter - 12/15/2005*
> 
> It's a big file (18 MB) so it may take a while to download. Just a great day!



I have a long way to go before I can think of starting to ski bumps.  But, you guys make bump skiing seem like a blast!

The JimG blooper reel is priceless.  But to JimG's credit, he bounced right back up and finish the run.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 16, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> The JimG blooper reel is priceless.  But to JimG's credit, he bounced right back up and finish the run.



I have always wondered why an old man like JimG used twin-tips.  Now I know. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> The JimG blooper reel is priceless.  But to JimG's credit, he bounced right back up and finish the run.


Indeed. Jim truly is a total in control skier, but the dance with that mogul just had to be shared... :lol:  It's ironic cuz a run or two before that Pat and I were begging Jim to just bobble a little bit so we wouldn't look so sloppy. He truly commands his run and is a pleasure to watch ski. Colin and Skip definitely rock the bumps too. They both make it look so effortless. Pat is always fun to watch attck the bumps in that balls to the wall old school fashion. I'm definitely the least skilled of the bumpers yesterday, but it was fun trying to keep up!


----------



## NHpowderhound (Dec 16, 2006)

Looks like you boys had a great time. I'd love to rip some zippers with you sometime! Nice pics and vid!

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 16, 2006)

2Knees you got the bump form down primo. owning it up...


----------



## jack97 (Dec 17, 2006)

2knees,

  You nailed a couple of nice absorption with the knees; around 3:14 to 3:19. Did it feel like you where centered? 

But overall, you’re still in the back seat. You could have driven the tips down but it looks like you’re relying on jetting your skis as you crest the bump to hit the up coming landing target, kind of a catch-22. The more jetting, the harder it is to stay centered. From the side, it looks like the hips is still back, got to bring it forward, got to practice that on the flats.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 17, 2006)

Greg said:


> Okay. Here's the vid I put together. It seems I only had footage of the guys who were ripping the bumps.



You think maybe its cause that's all you want to ski? :grin: 

Guys in the Vid.

*Greg* - I didn't know you where so good. You rip the bumps.
*DMC* - I know nothing about snowboarding technique, but my eyes and common sense tell me you're great at it.
*JimmyG*. - Even though we had never met it felt like I was meeting up with an old friend. You have very strong technique, it's easy to see why you have a level 3 certification.
*2knees* - you are nice. I love your old school bang em out, balls to the wall bump style. I enjoyed our conversation on the chair. You have alot of dedication, hope you make it to Whiteface.
*SOD* - the boy can turn them for sure. Those where the first bumps we skied this season, he's even better with a little pratice. Yeah, I know I'm his father, but he really is good.
*HPD* - was very sore, but happy the next day. :-D


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Dec 17, 2006)

(Jack the Ripper aka Son of Drifter)  Switched username to match mine @ SKIADK.  Nice vid.  2knees was putting on a clinic in the bumps.  Greg I do believe you looked much better here than in the first vid I saw of you this year.  Jimmy G was graceful even in defeat.  Really enjoyed meeting and ripping with you guys.  We'll have to do it again real soon.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Dec 17, 2006)

jack97 said:


> 2knees,
> 
> You nailed a couple of nice absorption with the knees; around 3:14 to 3:19. Did it feel like you where centered?
> 
> But overall, you’re still in the back seat. You could have driven the tips down but it looks like you’re relying on jetting your skis as you crest the bump to hit the up coming landing target, kind of a catch-22. The more jetting, the harder it is to stay centered. From the side, it looks like the hips is still back, got to bring it forward, got to practice that on the flats.



I don't know what you were looking at Jack.  I haven't seen such tight form since the WC Bump comp at WF.  2knees ROCKS those piles old school style.  What's not on the vid is a straightline run down ike were 2knees didn't waiver an inch off his line in the bumps. :grin: 

2knees did Mrs 2 knees catch you?  I hope not.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey, after Hunter, me and V took off for Killington and two days of skiing there. Damn, our legs be screaming  ! Had great time skiing with and meeting everyone Friday at Hunter, got to do it again.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Hey, after Hunter, me and V took off for Killington and two days of skiing there. Damn, our legs be screaming  ! Had great time skiing with and meeting everyone Friday at Hunter, got to do it again.



Where's the video??


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Where's the video??



Here's my first video attempt:
*Hunter 12/15/2006*

It's a bit long at just over 8 minutes and a bit over 20 MB.  It may take a while to download, but I think it's worth it...

I realized that I didn't get everyone and I apologize.  It was a large group and it was hard for me to keep track of everyone...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 17, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Where's the video??



Dude, just got in the house in plenty of pain! Where's your vid?:smash:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Dude, just got in the house in plenty of pain! Where's your vid?:smash:



Dude, get to work! 



bvibert said:


> Here's my first video attempt:
> *Hunter 12/15/2006*
> 
> It's a bit long at just over 8 minutes and a bit over 20 MB.  It may take a while to download, but I think it's worth it...
> ...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Here's my first video attempt:
> *Hunter 12/15/2006*
> 
> It's a bit long at just over 8 minutes and a bit over 20 MB.  It may take a while to download, but I think it's worth it...
> ...



Nice vid.  Good use of 311.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 17, 2006)

Here's part of the motley crew


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Here's part of the motley crew



You could have told me to move out of the way!  My over-sized body is blocking half the shot!   You got my 'good' side at least...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 17, 2006)

bvibert said:


> You could have told me to move out of the way!  My over-sized body is blocking half the shot!   You got my 'good' side at least...



That was V taking the pic, next time yell at her. I thought you were trying to do a recreation of Marc's pose from Cannon


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Nice vid.  Good use of 311.



Thanks, I managed to get a little bit of you in there, right at the beginning of the 311 segment actually...  I haven't listened to that CD (or any of the music I used) in a long time, the song seemed to fit pretty well though.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> That was V taking the pic, next time yell at her. I thought you were trying to do a recreation of Marc's pose from Cannon



I guess that would make sense, since you're clearly visible in the half of the picture that I'm not blocking...

Nice new avatar!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 17, 2006)

bvibert said:


> It's a bit long at just over 8 minutes and a bit over 20 MB.  It may take a while to download, but I think it's worth it...
> 
> ...




Totally worth it, great job.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 17, 2006)

bvibert, good job!


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> *Greg* - I didn't know you where so good. You rip the bumps.


Thanks for the kind words, Skip. That means a lot, especially coming from you. Rip the bumps? Not sure about that, but I'm getting there. Only been working on it for about three seasons. It's obvious I need to tighten up the stance and attack the line with a bit more confidence. Check back with me at the end of this season! 



Jack the Ripper said:


> I don't know what you were looking at Jack.  I haven't seen such tight form since the WC Bump comp at WF.  2knees ROCKS those piles old school style.  What's not on the vid is a straightline run down ike were 2knees didn't waiver an inch off his line in the bumps. :grin:


Word. Pat is sure fun to watch. What he might lack in elegant A&E, he makes up with old school BALLS. I never get tired of watching him rock out. How's this for some ass kissing: here's a little vid at a higer res with some 2knees clips that didn't make the initial cut:

*2knees - Hunter - 12/15/2006*

I also put in that whole clip from the bottom of Ike and he rocked it the whole way. No consistent lines there and he didn't really miss a beat. The cool thing about Pat is while he can rip, he's totally humble about it and a cool guy to chill with. I look forward to tailing him on the bump run at Sundown this season and would like to toss a few beers back with him sometime....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Totally worth it, great job.



So it was worth holding back a couple of times to wait for me to setup?


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 17, 2006)

*Hunter*

AndyZee,

Good skiing with you and V.  Nice avatar


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Thanks, I managed to get a little bit of you in there, right at the beginning of the 311 segment actually...  I haven't listened to that CD (or any of the music I used) in a long time, the song seemed to fit pretty well though.



I'm glad you got me on Belt and not during my wipe out on Hellgate.  But I'm sure that footage will surface....


----------



## andyzee (Dec 17, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm glad you got me on Belt and not during my wipe out on Hellgate.  But I'm sure that footage will surface....




Wanna see it? The best part is when bvibert adds insult to injury by spraying you!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Wanna see it? The best part is when bvibert adds insult to injury by spraying you!



If you edit out my horrible skiing leading up to the crash go ahead and post it.  I thought to was funny on the play back.  I looked so desperate as I slid those extra 4 or 5 feet. lol


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Wanna see it? The best part is when bvibert adds insult to injury by spraying you!



Purely by accident I assure you, I was probably trying to spray Zee and Grassi got caught in the cross-fire!! 

Luckily, AFAIK, no one got any evidence of my fall or two...


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, so I know we discourage foul langauge here, but sometimes allow it for "emphasis". I am going to officially take my potty mouth pass right now...



bvibert said:


> Here's my first video attempt:
> *Hunter 12/15/2006*
> 
> It's a bit long at just over 8 minutes and a bit over 20 MB.  It may take a while to download, but I think it's worth it...
> ...



Holy *SHIT*! That was effin awesome!!!   That's your first attempt? :blink: Really, really awesome. You totally captured the overall spirit of the day. I will be watching this one over and over this week for sure. I told you editing video can quickly become addicting. I love the tunes, subtle use of effects and the zoom quality of the camera is awesome. That's the big difference between yours my point and shoot approach. Time to take my wife's mini-DVD cam out! I love the 16:9 aspect ratio.

Seriously, Brian. *FANTASTIC *job!!  I'm really glad I got that clip of you on Hellgate. Great stuff.

:beer:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 17, 2006)

I had pm'd jack97 and asked him for his honest opinion.  Its all good.  He gives good advice.  Maybe I should've noted that in here.  My fault.


wife and i passed on the way in so she had no clue. lol.  the things you do for skiing.  My legs are still sore today, climbing stairs is a bit painful.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Here's my first video attempt:
> *Hunter 12/15/2006*



Ha! My bobble at 4:11 is cracking me up! :lol: Looks like I'm running down stairs... Gimme some props though...good recovery, no?   :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2006)

Greg said:


> Ha! My bobble at 4:11 is cracking me up! :lol: Looks like I'm running down stairs... Gimme some props though...good recovery, no?   :lol:



Yeah, I guess it does have that stair stepping quality to it... :lol:  You did recover pretty darn well, I'll give you that.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2006)

Greg said:


> Okay, so I know we discourage foul langauge here, but sometimes allow it for "emphasis". I am going to officially take my potty mouth pass right now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I feel honored... I got Greg to swear in the forum!  

Thanks for the complements guys.  I wish I had gotten more footage of the rest of the group, but the bumpers were so much fun to watch. 

I've also watched it more times than I can count, the transition between Mach 5 segment and the All Mixed Up segment is pissing me off though.  Great, now I have things to work on in my skiing and in my video producing skills... :roll:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 17, 2006)

Those are some nice videos.  While you bumpers looked good in the vids. you looked much better in person.  Watching 2knees tearing through the bumps was just cool to see.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2006)

BTW, if anyone is interested there is a larger version of my *vid* up there, at 122 MB it'll take a wile to download though...


----------



## hrstrat57 (Dec 17, 2006)

very impressive gathering......esp so early in the season


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2006)

bvibert said:


> BTW, if anyone is interested there is a larger version of my *vid* up there, at 122 MB it'll take a wile to download though...


Happily waiting for the higher res download now. Watch that bandwidth, Brian!   If you run into any issues, lemme know and I can mirror it somewhere.



hrstrat57 said:


> very impressive gathering......esp so early in the season


Agreed. the day turned out great. I will be honest. When we started to see how big this turnout was going to be, I was getting a bit nervous about it. I just get like that, I guess. I wanted everyone to have a good time and things to go smoothly. I was also concerned about being able to land the group rate thing and that we'd be able to efficiently pull that off. The Friday before, I skied with Jim at Hunter and he chilled me out. He said that everyone knew what was expected and to not worry about it. I took his advice and just mellowed out and at the end of the day, *everything* fell into place. Thanks again to the group rate folks for pulling through. It turned out to be a really great day and I'm psyched we got a bunch of quality footage to document it all!


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Dec 18, 2006)

great videos guys.. makes the bumps look fun... ah i'll ahve to give them more of a shot next time. this should become a monthly thing, someone needs to pick the place and get the ball in motion for the second meet of the season


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2006)

Greg said:


> Happily waiting for the higher res download now. Watch that bandwidth, Brian!   If you run into any issues, lemme know and I can mirror it somewhere.



I figured that not too many people would want to wait that long, so hopefully it won't be a problem...


----------



## jack97 (Dec 18, 2006)

Jack the Ripper said:


> I don't know what you were looking at Jack.  I haven't seen such tight form since the WC Bump comp at WF.  2knees ROCKS those piles old school style.  What's not on the vid is a straightline run down ike were 2knees didn't waiver an inch off his line in the bumps. :grin:



As 2knees mentioned, he pm'ed for my opinion. I didn't know the vid existed. Hunter looks great!

I know 2knees can make the zipperline but he's doing it while in the backseat and absorbing it with his lower back. Something he is able to get away with when it spring bumps but when it gets firm to icey and wants speed control... got to look for other tech.  He wants to improve on his absorbtion & extension and driving the tips down. Once he nails these, he will have a lot of tools he can bring to the bumps.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks like a fun day I missed.... Sweet vids. Conditions at hunter still look ok for the weather we are having.


----------



## zook (Dec 18, 2006)

Good to meet all of you guys  Nice videos, too. I'm sure we'll meet again


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Nice new avatar!


Ha! Nice avatar, Andy. He pointed out on Friday that it says "AlpineZone.com" on it due to the group purchase... :lol:



bvibert said:


> So it was worth holding back a couple of times to wait for me to setup?


I think you were able to get a lot of great footage without disrupting the flow that day. The turns on Hellgate and Minya are great trails for setting up to grab some footage.



eastcoastskiier said:


> this should become a monthly thing, someone needs to pick the place and get the ball in motion for the second meet of the season


These meet-ups happen all the time. Granted this one was bigger than most, but smaller groups are gathering quite often. Just keep an eye on this forum:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/trips-events-forum/

Feel free to propose something too if you want.



ALLSKIING said:


> Looks like a fun day I missed.... Sweet vids. Conditions at hunter still look ok for the weather we are having.


I was thinking about you on Friday, Dave that it would have been cool if you were there. There will be other times...



zook said:


> Good to meet all of you guys  Nice videos, too. I'm sure we'll meet again


Likewise, zook. I saw you skiing from the lift a few times. Nice controlled turns.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2006)

Greg said:


> I think you were able to get a lot of great footage without disrupting the flow that day. The turns on Hellgate and Minya are great trails for setting up to grab some footage.



I thought so too, but there were a couple of times that we asked the group to hold up for a second and _some_ people whined... 

Those turns are definitely really good spots to get good footage.  Actually there are quite a few spots that work out well for filming there...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 18, 2006)

Awesome vids guys, really enjoyed watching them.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 18, 2006)

That's it...Greg, you're fired as my cinematographer. I'm replacing you with bvibert...he got a few of my better runs down the left edge of Hellgate. You Mr. Greg? Bloopers I say, nothing but bloopers!

I'll give you credit you got a vid of one clean run down Ike. But that's it.

I appreciate that you gave me the option of editing that out, but it would have ruined the spirit of the day.

Much fun gang.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2006)

JimG. said:


> I appreciate that you gave me the option of editing that out, but it would have ruined the spirit of the day.


And I appreciate you letting me put it in. I had fun with it and the Chili Peppers tune:

*"Hit Me!!!"*

:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2006)

I just got a chance to watch them now.  My home pc is a pile of crap and wont play movies anymore.  

i was cringing expecting video of my slide down hellgate.  Unlike you jim, it looks like i managed to avoid the camera on my yardsale.  You nailed ike the last time for sure.  

Nice work greg and brian.  those were amazingly done!  Once again, i was impressed by the talent there.  Spent most of my day with colin, hpd, greg and jimg.  Its educational watching good bumpers like that all day.  thanks again and we have to do a whiteface trip sometime.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 18, 2006)

2knees said:


> You nailed ike the last time for sure.



Something clicked that last run of the day down Ike with you.

Yesterday was even better. I guess my mindset has finally adjusted to skiing big spring bumps in December.

Weird.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2006)

JimG. said:


> That's it...Greg, you're fired as my cinematographer. I'm replacing you with bvibert...he got a few of my better runs down the left edge of Hellgate. You Mr. Greg? Bloopers I say, nothing but bloopers!
> 
> I'll give you credit you got a vid of one clean run down Ike. But that's it.
> 
> ...



Greg has a knack for catching people when they fall, maybe he has some sort of mind control or something...


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Greg has a knack for catching people when they fall, maybe he has some sort of mind control or something...


Shush!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 18, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> You think maybe its cause that's all you want to ski? :grin:
> 
> Guys in the Vid.
> 
> ...



Good times had by all...wish I could have stayed for another beer, but family life said it was time to go.


----------



## dmc (Dec 18, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> *DMC* - I know nothing about snowboarding technique, but my eyes and common sense tell me you're great at it



ehhh... I get by....    just been doing it for the last 16 years... 

I had a great day last Friday..  Psyched to ski with y'all at WF...


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 18, 2006)

That was an awesome time, thanks for setting it up Greg. I'll have to come to more of these and learn myself some technique on them bumps!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 19, 2006)

2knees said:


> i was cringing expecting video of my slide down hellgate.  Unlike you jim, it looks like i managed to avoid the camera on my yardsale.



O no Andy z has the vid of that one I thinkand I havent seen hhim post up his vid yet:lol:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 19, 2006)

2knees said:


> i was cringing expecting video of my slide down hellgate. Unlike you jim, it looks like i managed to avoid the camera on my yardsale. You nailed ike the last time for sure.





Hawkshot99 said:


> O no Andy z has the vid of that one I thinkand I havent seen hhim post up his vid yet:lol:



Yep, Hawkshot99 is correct, I have the footage. The only problem it was taken with a helmet cam, there is no zoom on a helmet cam  . I tried working on the vid a bit yesterday, however work emergencies keep on getting in the way. I'll try and get that done ASAP.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Yep, Hawkshot99 is correct, I have the footage. The only problem it was taken with a helmet cam, there is no zoom on a helmet cam  . I tried working on the vid a bit yesterday, however work emergencies keep on getting in the way. I'll try and get that done ASAP.



Someone needs to set some priorities!!! :roll:


----------



## JimG. (Dec 19, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> That was an awesome time, thanks for setting it up Greg. I'll have to come to more of these and learn myself some technique on them bumps!



Great to meet you and your friends. 

We'll do this again soon.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> That was an awesome time, thanks for setting it up Greg. I'll have to come to more of these and learn myself some technique on them bumps!





JimG. said:


> Great to meet you and your friends.
> 
> We'll do this again soon.



Agreed. You're close to handling the bumps. I seem to recall a run you made down Ike with very little trouble.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Yep, Hawkshot99 is correct, I have the footage. The only problem it was taken with a helmet cam, there is no zoom on a helmet cam  . I tried working on the vid a bit yesterday, however work emergencies keep on getting in the way. I'll try and get that done ASAP.




whoops, thats right you did say you got it on film.  i thought someone told me that.  should be interesting to see.  I slid a good distance on my side and back.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2006)

Paging HelmetCam. HelmetCam, where are you..?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 19, 2006)

Greg said:


> Paging HelmetCam. HelmetCam, where are you..?



Ju talkin to me? :smile:


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Ju talkin to me? :smile:



Yeah, man. Where's that effin video...?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> Yeah, man. Where's that effin video...?


 

Greg, gonna have to wash your mouth out with soap 

In it's raw form, it's 11 GB, so got some work to do, V normally does but can't right now, and little time.  For the most part it's not that great, 2knees, Hawkshot99, me, Grassi falling and getting sprayed by bvibert. trtaylor, V, zook, and others skiing. Alot of footage of you, guess since marc wasn't there, someone had to step in.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Greg, gonna have to wash your mouth out with soap
> 
> In it's raw form, it's 11 GB, so got some work to do, V normally does but can't right now, and little time.  For the most part it's not that great, 2knees, Hawkshot99, me, Grassi falling and getting sprayed by bvibert. trtaylor, V, zook, and others skiing. Alot of footage of you, guess since marc wasn't there, someone had to step in.



BTW, I have seen the vid of my spill.  Hilarious!  I'm not sure if you will keep the same music in the final vid, but it fit so well.  I think I've watched it about 10 times since Friday.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> BTW, I have seen the vid of my spill. Hilarious! I'm not sure if you will keep the same music in the final vid, but it fit so well. I think I've watched it about 10 times since Friday.


 
Yeah, I think the music fits perfectly. I'm thinking of doing a section of the vid with all the falls and that tune. I didn't want to put you vid out without your permission, so if you want just post the link.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, I think the music fits perfectly. I'm thinking of doing a section of the vid with all the falls and that tune. I didn't want to put you vid out without your permission, so if you want just post the link.



If you are going to put it into a larger vid, roll with it.  My spill might not look as bad with a couple other spills mixed in.  I was more embarrassed by my turns than the fall and you edited out the ugly turns nicely.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> If you are going to put it into a larger vid, roll with it. My spill might not look as bad with a couple other spills mixed in. I was move embarrassed by my turns than the fall and you edited out the ugly turns nicely.


 
Your spills the best, especially the part where that meanie bvibert comes by, sprays a man while he's down with snow and just continues on.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Your spills the best, especially the part where that meanie bvibert comes by, sprays a man while he's down with snow and just continues on.



I didn't see any evidence of the snow actually hitting Grassi, he was out of the frame.  From all I could tell the snow may or may NOT have hit him!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I didn't see any evidence of the snow actually hitting Grassi, he was out of the frame.  From all I could tell the snow may or may NOT have hit him!



That's it B!  If you make it to Mohawk tonight we are having a ski-off! ;-)


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I didn't see any evidence of the snow actually hitting Grassi, he was out of the frame. From all I could tell the snow may or may NOT have hit him!


 
Yes, you are correct. But the video clearly shows, although your aim may not be the best, the intent was there.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Yes, you are correct. But the video clearly shows, although your aim may not be the best, the intent was there.



Where is said video?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2006)

I have the mpeg saved on my PC courtesy of andyzee.  I'm not sure what the best method is for posting it...  Can I just post the link to killingtonaccessrd.com?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

http://killingtonaccess.com/Grassi/grassi21.mpg


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, there it is.  Enjoy!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 21, 2006)

THe Link does not seem to be working.


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Dec 21, 2006)

ha.. i unfortunetly missed this moment on the mountain.. but judging by the video that was definetly a modest effort of giving some 'rise and shine'


----------



## zook (Dec 21, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> THe Link does not seem to be working.



I was able to download the file, but I couldn't play it - it said something about missing a codec? Any idea what should I do?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 21, 2006)

zook said:


> I was able to download the file, but I couldn't play it - it said something about missing a codec? Any idea what should I do?


 

OK, here's one for you codec challenged  http://killingtonaccess.com/Grassi/Grassi21b.wmv


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> OK, here's one for you codec challenged  http://killingtonaccess.com/Grassi/Grassi21b.wmv



Deffinatly a intentional spraying.  Off to the dungeons.:flame:


----------



## zook (Dec 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> OK, here's one for you codec challenged  http://killingtonaccess.com/Grassi/Grassi21b.wmv



Thanks, Zee


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> OK, here's one for you codec challenged  http://killingtonaccess.com/Grassi/Grassi21b.wmv


Andy, that's some great editing!! Haha, love it.  Really makes me want to get a helmet cam now. What setup do you have?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 21, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> Andy, that's some great editing!! Haha, love it. Really makes me want to get a helmet cam now. What setup do you have?


 
Should be the most expensive package at this site: http://www.rfconcepts.co.uk/helmet_cameras.htm

Theres's also a site in the USA that has the same product: http://www.jonescam.tv/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=88 but I found I could get more for my money at the one in England. Service was good, shipping was prompt.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2006)

Love the little "back it up cha cha" on the spraying part.


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Love the little "back it up cha cha" on the spraying part.


Me too...looks like something they would do on AFV...:lol:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 21, 2006)

Disclaimer before this get's out of hand: For those that never met him, bvibert is one of the nicest guys around and would never to that on purpose, but it's nice yanking his chain.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Disclaimer before this get's out of hand: For those that never met him, bvibert is one of the nicest guys around and would never to that on purpose, but it's nice yanking his chain.



Riiiiiiiiiiiiight.

Sprays fallen skiers.

Blocks women from taking photos.

Real nice guy.

Just kidding.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 21, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiight.
> 
> Sprays fallen skiers.
> 
> ...


 
You forgot the keeps wife home pregnant during ski season.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't worry guys.  B and I had a ski-off at Mohawk last night and hashed it all out.  Thing are still a little rocky between us but its getting better .  ;-)


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> You forgot the keeps wife home pregnant during ski season.



I did forget that one...what a bastard!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 21, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Don't worry guys.  B and I had a ski-off at Mohawk last night and hashed it all out.  Thing are still a little rocky between us but its getting better .  ;-)




chinese downhill?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 21, 2006)

2knees said:


> chinese downhill?


 

Pics, video?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 21, 2006)

Ohhh the spray wasnt that bad i was expecting more, Grassi how did u end up falling it happened so fast it looked like u got hit by a sniper?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 21, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Ohhh the spray wasnt that bad i was expecting more, Grassi how did u end up falling it happened so fast it looked like u got hit by a sniper?



thanks to the editing genious of andyzee, you missed the really ugly turns i made just before the crash.  the right side of hellgate started to bump up a wee bit and i lost my by balance.  it was either that or andy pelting me with blueberries. ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Pics, video?



We would have had video, but there was no helmet cam wearin' guy to be found... :roll:

The Chinese downhill went good, resolved a lot of issues... I just feel bad for that poor kid... I hear he should be out of the hospital in a few months.  Grassi, I hope you sent him a box of candy or something...


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> thanks to the editing genious of andyzee, you missed the really ugly turns i made just before the crash.  the right side of hellgate started to bump up a wee bit and i lost my by balance.  it was either that or andy pelting me with blueberries. ;-)



Yeah...it was the blueberries.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiight.
> 
> Sprays fallen skiers.
> 
> ...





andyzee said:


> You forgot the keeps wife home pregnant during ski season.





JimG. said:


> I did forget that one...what a bastard!



You guys have me all figured out, now I'm gonna have to move and start all over again... just like that last time...  Man did that get ugly, I didn't mean it to end like that...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 21, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Yeah...it was the blueberries.


 
Yum yum!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 21, 2006)

AHhh so Andy was the sniper with a blowgun and blueberries, makes alot more sense now


----------



## andyzee (Dec 21, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> AHhh so Andy was the sniper with a blowgun and blueberries, makes alot more sense now


 

No no, the sniper was in the grassi knoll. Bluberries are in reference to the  LUDACRIS song blueberry yum yum. 8)


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> No no, the sniper was in the grassi knoll



The Grassi Knoll lol good stuff Andy


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> No no, the sniper was in the *grassi knoll*. Bluberries are in reference to the  LUDACRIS song blueberry yum yum. 8)



Good one. lol


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2006)

Totally deliberate. That was cold, Brian. Not only did you spray a man when he was down, but he was partially yard-saled. That wasn't cool....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2006)

Greg said:


> Totally deliberate. That *was cold*, Brian. Not only did you spray a man when he was down, but he was partially yard-saled. That *wasn't cool*....



So which is it??  It's cold, but somehow not cool?

Personally I think snow down the back is pretty cold.... :evil: :evil:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 22, 2006)

I honestly didn't know bvibert skied past me until I saw the vid.  So to end all of this debate, none of said spray actually hit me.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 22, 2006)

:???: Blueberry Yum Yum ;-)

On a different note. I've been working on my video and the damn program keeps on crapping out on me. Figure I'd be smart and save the edit every once in awhile so as not to lose my work, this worked for bit. Yesterday, the damn thing crapped out on me and my save file was corrupted  . So I'm starting all over again in a new program, hopefully I'll have time to finish it tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 22, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I honestly didn't know bvibert skied past me until I saw the vid.  So to end all of this debate, none of said spray actually hit me.



Finally an honest person in these forums! 





andyzee said:


> :???: Blueberry Yum Yum ;-)
> 
> On a different note. I've been working on my video and the damn program keeps on crapping out on me. Figure I'd be smart and save the edit every once in awhile so as not to lose my work, this worked for bit. Yesterday, the damn thing crapped out on me and my save file was corrupted  . So I'm starting all over again in a new program, hopefully I'll have time to finish it tomorrow.



Excuses, excuses... :roll:

What's next, your cat ate your mouse??? :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 22, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I honestly didn't know bvibert skied past me until I saw the vid. So to end all of this debate, none of said spray actually hit me.


 
I'ts not whether or not you got sprayed, it's the intent which was clearly there!


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Dec 23, 2006)

wheres the vid?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 23, 2006)

eastcoastskiier said:


> wheres the vid?



Yeah, where's the vid! What vid?


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Dec 24, 2006)

ha.. the helmet cam...  can't wait to see the footage.. the mountains seem to be hurting even more now then they were taht day


----------



## andyzee (Dec 25, 2006)

I spent a good part of Saturday working on the footage I have. Got to warn you nothing great, the cam is ok but need to get my legs back so that I can keep up with you guys.   Anyway, I finished it and it's 200+ MB. I tried uploading it a few time to my server and it never finishes. Now here it is 6:40 AM, I'm packing to go to VT for the week and giving it one last try. If it don't work then sorry, but it'll have to wait til 2007


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Dec 25, 2006)

2007?!?!   ah thats good, the footage of 'THE SPRAY' looked pretty good.. actually i was very suprised at how good the quality was; way above my expectations!.. lets keep our fingers crossed that the upload works first try when you head on back.. 

AndyZee - its tough trying to keep up with you in the ski count. seems like your always traveling somewheres for a few day stay at a mountain.. keep it up


----------



## andyzee (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't forgotten about the vid from Hunter.Between one thing and another, haven't had time to get to it. Now my biggest issue has been uploading to my server. The uploads seem to time out and I resume, but the file always comes out corrupted. But I did manage to get two up there, this one includes mostly JimG, but there are others:

http://killingtonaccess.com/Hunta20061215/hunta2.wmv  26MB

And this one is mostly Vee and Zook:

http://killingtonaccess.com/Hunta20061215/hunta1.wmv  32MB


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Jan 19, 2007)

very nice... i only have time to watch the first video for im heading up to Jiminy Peak to ski for a few hours....  but i like the shot where HawkShot88 has a little brain fart.. pretty decent recovery...

i'll have to view the second video later on tonight

GREAT JOB


----------



## andyzee (Jan 19, 2007)

eastcoastskiier said:


> very nice... i only have time to watch the first video for im heading up to Jiminy Peak to ski for a few hours.... but i like the shot where HawkShot88 has a little brain fart.. pretty decent recovery...
> 
> i'll have to view the second video later on tonight
> 
> GREAT JOB


 
Thanks, still have a lot more footage I have to split up, it's just finding the time. Right after work, I'm off to Killington for the weekend.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Hey everyone, sorry I haven't forgotten about the vid from Hunter.Between one thing and another, haven't had time to get to it. Now my biggest issue has been uploading to my server. The uploads seem to time out and I resume, but the file always comes out corrupted. But I did manage to get two up there, this one includes mostly JimG, but there are others:
> 
> http://killingtonaccess.com/Hunta20061215/hunta2.wmv  26MB
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice work Andy!  You must have gotten a lot of footage!


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


> http://killingtonaccess.com/Hunta20061215/hunta2.wmv  26MB



What amazes me most about this video is how much Grassi has improved since then. You know that infamous part where Brian sprays him after he goes down? :lol: Check out the lead up to that (starts around 1:40). I've seen Chris ski since then and I'm sure he can ski through that section on Hellgate much better now. Keep at it, Chris! :beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2007)

Holy S.  I would like to say that those ugly ugly turns (if you can call them that) leading up to my fall are embarrassing.  True, I wasn't in the right "state of mind", but that looked more like me last year than this.  Now I'm really motivated to ski with you guys again.  I've come a long way.... but there is still a lot that I have to learn.

Nice vids Andy.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> What amazes me most about this video is how much Grassi has improved since then. You know that infamous part where Brian sprays him after he goes down? :lol: Check out the lead up to that (starts around 1:40). I've seen Chris ski since then and I'm sure he can ski through that section on Hellgate much better now. Keep at it, Chris! :beer:



Thanks for vouching for me.  I still say its andy's fault.  I just need to start circulating some more recent footage here on AZ.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Holy S.  I would like to say that those ugly ugly turns (if you can call them that) leading up to my fall are embarrassing.  True, I wasn't in the right "state of mind", but that looked more like me last year than this.  Now I'm really motivated to ski with you guys again.  I've come a long way.... but there is still a lot that I have to learn.



You can tell you were really pensive and nervous. Probably a bit intimidating being the guy who's been skiing only one season going out with some guys that have been skiing 30 or 40+ years. That takes some balls and I give you props for that. Skiing with other AZers makes me very much aware with how much I still need to learn...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> You can tell you were really pensive and nervous. Probably a bit intimidating being the guy who's been skiing only one season going out with some guys that have been skiing 30 or 40+ years. That takes some balls and I give you props for that. Skiing with other AZers makes me very much aware with how much I still need to learn...



And if you notice, I started skiing into the bumped up section of HG and then back to the right were those itts bittsy little bumps were starting up for the afternoon session.  Its all part of learning.


----------

